# Real or hype



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Are the gains from a cold-air intake real or hype? Is it worth the nearly $300 dollars? Thanks

:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I did it (an a lot more have done it) you will not feel the gain but there is a gain. To me it looks and sound a whole lot better than stock


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

The biggest difference is the better throttle response. But i would rather make my own.... 300$ is a bit much to me....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the look and sound of mine. Along with a tune and the throttle response is increadable. I do feel that I lost some low end and gained some higher RPM power, but nothing I would say is worth bragging over.


----------

